# eas | e92 M3 Project - VF620 Supercharger 60-130 Times - Part 3



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Just after Xmas, we were able to take our M3 out again for some more 60-130 runs.

*Run #1 - 6.92 @ 1.4% slope*









While making it into the 6s, we were *still* continuing to have traction problems. In the meantime, our run was submitted over to 6SO for verification.

Just before New Years, we'd figured taking one final crack at things, making a few changes and end off the 2011 year right. Knowing already that power wasn't an an issue, traction was still needed in order to get a competitive time. With that being said, the Yokohamas were removed for a set of Hoosier DOT Drag Radials. Some minor suspension changes were also made and the Challenge front lip (damaged from ETGP) was removed as well.

*Run #2*









Another flawless performance! The changes seemed to made all the difference, and traction was much improved making a solid 6.56 run.

*Vehicle Specs*
*Vehicle:* 2011 M3, VF620 Supercharged
*Fuel:* 1/4 tank 91oct, 3 gallons 100oct as safety measure
*Transmission:* DCT
*Exhaust:* Akrapovic Evolution, 100cpsi cats
*Gearing:* Stock
*Weight:* 3697lbs
*Tires:* Hooiser Drag Radials (DOT/Street Legal)
*Safety:* Recaro Pole Position Seats, VS Motorsports Harness Bar

*M3 weight, minus driver* (weigh-in prior to Eurotuner GP)









With the new 6.56 time replacing our short-lived 6.92 submission, the 6SO list has been verified and updated. Here's where we place with some other entries:

----------------------

*M3Post 60-130 List*
6.23 - Mikewads / E92 M3 DCT / ESS VT600 SC, 100shot Nitrous 3rd on/93oct/3 shifts
6.36 - Gpower / E92 M3 6-MT / Gpower SKIII SC - Built Motor / 1 shift
*6.56 - Tom @ EAS / E92 M3 DCT / VF620 SC / 91/100 mix / 2 shifts*
6.78 - Mikewads / E92 M3 DCT / ESS VT600 SC / 93 octane / 3 shifts
6.80 - DLSJ5 / E92 M3 DCT / ESS VT625 SC / 95 octane / WM / 3 shifts
6.96 - Tightie / E92 M3 6-MT / Gintani Stage 3 SC / 91 octane / WM / 2 shifts
7.06 - DLSJ5 / E92 M3 DCT / Gintani Stage 2 SC / 91 octane / WM / 3 shifts
7.52 - IMG / E92 M3 6-MT / ESS VT625 SC / 93 octane / 2 shifts
7.58 - Pencilgeek / E92 M3 6-MT / R46 Stroker ESS VT600 SC / 3.15 gears / 100 octane / 1 shift
7.88 - M33 / E92 M3 6-MT / ESS VT625 SC / 93 octane / 2 shifts
8.31 - biglare / E90 M3 DCT / ESS VT575 SC / 3.62 Gears / 91 Octane / 2 shifts
8.95 - sammyrusso / E92 M3 DCT / Gintani Stage 1 SC / 91 Octane / 3 shifts
9.00 - EugeneTawain / E92 M3 6-MT / Gpower SKII SC / 91 Octane / 2shifts

*6SpeedOnline 60-130 List*
6.23 - MikeWads / E92 M3 DCT with ESS SC and 100 shot of nitrous
6.36 - Jmoney / Supercharged E92 M3 11 psi, 1-shift
*6.56 - Tom @ EAS / 2011 BMW M3, VF620 Supercharged, 91&100octane mix ~572 whp/ 2 shifts*
6.59 - Dads C63 / Bolt-On C63 AMG + 125 shot of Nitrous
6.65 - Acicchelli / Renntech SLR
6.73 - FikseGTS / Ford GT with pulley and Heffner tune
6.80 - DLSJ5 / ESS SC'd E92 M3 DCT / 3-shifts
6.85 - gringointegra / TC'd Acura Integra, 1-shift
6.89 - Vrybad / C5 Z06TT (APS Turbo, no cats, stock muffler, 573 rwhp @ 9.5 psi) / 1-shift
6.95 - hotrod182 / 335i w/ JB3 piggyback ECU and Nitrous / 2-shifts
7.05 - Divexxtreme / 2010 GT-R, Switzer cat-back exhaust, drop-in air filters and Switzer 100 octane tune, peak boost 18 psi
7.22 - East2speed- GTR AMS downpipes, HKS midpipe, and Topspeed tune
7.24 - Acicchelli / Stock SLR
7.42 - TMC CL65 / GT-R / AAM downpipes, AAM resonated midpipe, AAM 2.75" Intakes, 1000cc Injectors and AAM custom 93 octane tune /
7.48 - Acicchelli / Renntech SL65 AMG
7.52 - IMG / E90 M3 / ESS VT625 Supercharged
7.58 - PencilGeek / E92 M3 6-MT, RD Sport RS-46 "Stroker" motor and ESS Tuning S/C (6.25psi)
7.59 - Blacksheep / C6 Corvette Z51 (heads/cam, 484 rwhp) / 2-shifts

Official M3Post 60-130 list can be seen *here*
Official 6-speedonline 60-130 list can be seen *here*
----------------------

It's been a long road during development of the VF620 kits with VF and EAS, but the end result makes it well worth it. Smiles are present as soon as the driver's door slams shut - preparing for the ending to fire up, and heartbeats skip as soon as it's fired up.

Looking forward to 2012!


----------

